# If a hedgehog rearranges their cage should you leave it?



## Kaboodle (Aug 12, 2011)

When they rearrange the stuff in the cage should you just leave it like that? Are they moving things were they like them or just being destructive? Do they do it often?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

It depends on the hedgehog and it depends on so many circumstances:

Some seem almost OCD in some habits such as how their cage is arranged and will rearrange it back to their liking if you change it

Some will randomly have wild party nights

Some when sick might throw things around

Some when they first learn about liner diving make messes

Some might get upset because something they expect isn't their such as their treats or something or a change in food and throw a tantrum

Its all about personality.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I always fix it, if I don't they have tantrums for no reason, they are probly like,
"Hey...HEY! Why did you not fix this! I messed it up for one night and you slack off and NOT FIX IT!" :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

In my opinion, it's fine to fix it. I've never read about hedgehogs being openly agitated about us putting things back in their place. I've read about hedgies being confused and nervous when their owner rearranges everything and puts it all in a new place, though, so I try to avoid that.

My Milly and I argue back and forth about a couple things - liner diving and placement of one of her toys, mostly. I try to thwart her attempts to sleep under her liner, under her wheel, because her litter box sits there and when she goes under the liner, she crams the litter box against the wheel's PVC stand and then she can't wheel. I finally figured out a way to arrange everything so that she can't liner dive under her wheel, and now when she does dive, she's near her CHE. It worked out in the long run, but it sure was frustrating! :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I usually have to fix Squiggys cage every day :lol: Its funny because he rearranges his cage differently every night. Just like JLF1995, if I dont then he throws a tantrum and flips bedding everywhere :roll: He's such a character.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Delia seem to have wild party nights, depending on her mood. Sometimes she'll drag her liner into her igloo (and then not even sleep in it). Sometimes she'll sleep under the liner. Sometimes she'll pull her snuggie out of her igloo.
It just depends on the night. I just put it all back nice and neat and prepare for the worst.


----------

